# Knit Table Cloth



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. WOW!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

An heirloom for sure it is gorgeous!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, my word. Never in a hundred years will I ever make something this delicate. * Beautiful!*


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Words fail! I bow to you. What an amazing piece.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Mind boggling to contemplate even starting this work of art. It looks beautiful on your bed. Wonderful work, how long did this beauty take? Which size of thread 10, 20, or 30?


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: beautiful


----------



## ceb (Apr 2, 2011)

Breath taking!!


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

So beautiful, Your are truly a master knitter.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love his designs--you did a gorgeous job on that! LOVE it!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very good work on your tablecloth.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm ALMOST speechless & if any of you read my threads y'all know that doesn't happen to me often! I'm thinking this is absolutely the most beautiful knitting article I've ever seen in my entire, long life. I can hardly catch my breath....honestly...just magnificent! I envy you this in the very best way!


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Fabulous !!!!


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

That is an amazing piece of knitting. Absolutely beautiful!!!! You must be very talented to create that piece. Congratulations!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I too am stunned and so impressed with your amazing work.
How long did you work on this?
I finally just now was able to shut my mouth


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Is this one Frost Flowers? You've done a gorgeous job. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Beyond beautiful. So well done and such a lovely pattern.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

This should really go into the Guiness Book of Records as the most beautiful knitted piece ever, if you were her now we would give you a standing ovation, There are no words, it just just stunning, God Bless


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your complements. It took 4 months but I do knit hours every day. You can see more on Ravelry under Slidell411.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW absolutely beautiful.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What a masterpiece. It is absolutely stunning.


----------



## suzitdesigns4me (Nov 10, 2013)

No words can describe this piece of ART; except amazing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful magnificent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my! I hope you have a clear plastic sheet to cover it with when you put it on the table! My hubby is the one who always spills things so I am used with having to do that do we use tablecloths!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

That is so beautiful! What a talented lady!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I am blown away - it's fabulous. Thanks for showing us the picture. Beautiful work!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW X a zillion !!!
That is just to gorgeous.
Wonderful work.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely, positively the most gorgeous piece of knitting I've seen in a long while. A masterpiece!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

That is the most beautiful tablecloth I've ever seen. It deserves a better name than tablecloth.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Gorgeous. Love his design and your execution is just beautiful. Thanks for sharing and congratulations on such a beautiful piece.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Exquisite!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Superb! Wonderful work :thumbup:


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

It is sooooo beautiful.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Ouch. My chin just hit the floor! This is amazing. How long did the artwork take to knit up?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning! That will become an heirloom.
Your work is outstanding!!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, it is gorgeous.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

all of the above!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow it is so beautiful.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

First word out of my mouth, WOW!!! That is stunning!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

That is STUNNING! You should be really proud of yourself. That is just fantastic!


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

This is absolutely stunning! Words fail me.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful isn't even the word for it! It's so breathtaking I can't even describe how beautiful and impressed I am! Wow!


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

It's gorgeous - absolutely priceless


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

stunningly beautiful!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful and well done! You should be very proud!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Too beautiful for words


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! An heirloom for sure, you should be so proud! I'm in awe of your talent.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Your tablecloth is gorgeous!


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

WOW! A work of art. Beautiful!
Well done! Your family are very fortunate to have such a skilled knitter in the family.


----------



## SallyAnne (Feb 1, 2011)

A beautiful work of art! It's all been said already. Congratulations on an exceptional job. Size 2 needles! My word. My hands cramp up just thinking of the enormous amount of work. Thank you for the beautiful picture.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. The first word I thought of was stunning. You have surely made a work of art.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

All the Neibling designs are captivating. And your rendition is priceless.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! Amazing


----------



## bmirenda (Aug 18, 2012)

really beautiful,


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous! I can only imagine the hours of work and dedication required! I am in awe!


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

WOW. That is just stunning!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely!!! Such beautiful work!!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm ALMOST speechless & if any of you read my threads y'all know that doesn't happen to me often! I'm thinking this is absolutely the most beautiful knitting article I've ever seen in my entire, long life. I can hardly catch my breath....honestly...just magnificent! I envy you this in the very best way!


Ditto, ditto. Absolutely fabulous


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stupentous! Wow! Yo are so talented! A real heirloom!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

magnificent. Your are very talented.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful! It's hard to believe that it is knitted!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

I have seen some gorgeous work on this site, but this wins hands down!! Truly amazing to have this kind of talent Not to mention the patience involved! So impressed!


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful job! One of the nicer patterns I've seen too!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I too am completely blown away by the skill and beauty of this project! It will be cherished!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my GOD, that is gorgeous! What a lot of work and you did a beautiful job.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Holey Moley!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


THAT IS KNITTED? NOT CROCHETED? DOESN'T MATTER WHICH; IT IS STILL GORGEOUS


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fantastic! I too want to know how long it took you to knit this.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a work of art. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Wonderful work..Herbert Niebling is one of my favorite designers, perhaps one of the best ever. I am currently working on Frosted Ferns...I hope to finish it some day.

You certainly have a lovely heirloom to keep forever!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is incredible !!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I can see that alot of time went into this creation..it's beyond beautiful..


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow!!! Very impressive work.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW !!!!!!

So beautiful


----------



## maryswalker (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonderful execution of a difficult pattern. Congratulations!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

That is soooo gorgeous. A true Heirloom for sure. How long did it take you? I did not realize one could make knitted table cloths like that. My grandmother use to crochet them. This is the most beautiful one I have ever seen. Just lovely.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

This is outrageously amazingly gorgeous!!


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! Stunning!! Amazing!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is so beautiful. You did a great job. Brings back memories of when we did use these beautiful pieces on the dining room table. Thanks for sharing your handiwork. You must be so proud!!!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Very lovely!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Truly a "Masterpiece". This will be treasured for generations.
Stunning.


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

I have never seen such an intricate and beautiful item. Congratulations! Jan


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely amazing and beautiful! An heirloom for sure!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, incredibly beautiful!!!!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It is incredibly beautiful! I admire both the design and your work. I think it's the most gorgeous knitted tablecloth I've ever seen ( and will ever see) in my life.


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

That is so beautiful how long did it take you to make??????


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Double WOW!!Congratulations on an absolutely beautiful piece of work....just fantastic. You are a talented knitter.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's too nice to eat off of. Only use for show. It's one of the most beautiful works of art I have seen. Love it.


----------



## cduren (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow ! that is gorgeous. How long did it take to make it??


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is absoutly beautiful!!!! I have thought about trying knitted doilys.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

That's a work of art! Beautiful!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## KnittingPassion (Aug 8, 2013)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


Incredible! This is simply gorgeous.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning! What beautiful work!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Well let's see fellow knitters.....is there some kind of award for knitting the most beautiful knitted article EVER!!!!! A knitting Oscar-Academy Award?
Blue Ribbon? Nobel Knitting Award? Oh my gosh, there's just gotta be something out there in our great, big world to signify this tablecloth the MOST magnificent piece of knitting EVER in the history of our (or any other) world. Is there a Knitting Hall of Fame? SOMETHING!!!!! Someone, somewhere has to award this lady....she most greatly deserves it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful.... I did one of his doilys a few months back.. I loved doing it... he has a different way of writing his directions but once I figured it out I was fine


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow ... I am speechless.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

That is some work, pretty. I can't image doing that.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy Moly! It's a beauty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, this is beautiful.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful! You must be a very patient person as it must have taken quite a bit of time. Such a nice pattern!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in awe! Stunning!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is simply stunning, what a great job. Beautiful.


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

Words fail me. This is so stunning that I am speechless with awe. Have you thought of insuring it, or willing it to a museum so it can be properly preserved? It is truly a work of art!!


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!, truly a piece of art


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Gorgeous. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## momofzman (Sep 27, 2012)

Absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is awesome and truly beautiful.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

In my dreams I could try this....what an absolutely beautiful tablecloth! No red wine aloud!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

How gorgeous! Magnificent! How long did it take?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

A work of art!! Beautiful.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

So beautiful! An heirloom piece if there ever was one!


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Amazing and beautiful!! How long did it take you to finish?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Breathtaking... speechless!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Words fail me.... exquisite comes to mind!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Four months!
I bow in admiration at your skill and patience.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow. Absolutely beautiful work of knitting skill. Can you share where we can find that pattern and what size needle did you use. Keep sharing those wonderful nits with us.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful things made by hand that I have ever seen! I love those parts of the pattern that resemble fern fronds.

Just stunning!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Has got to be one of the most beautiful knitted pieces I have ever seen


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I am at a lose for words. WOW!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

stunning! heirloom, masterpiece....that piece is award winning....never heard of this designer but am going to look it up.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! You did a fabulous job. I have that pattern, and I think that will be my next project.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful job. Gorgeous pattern. Great job. You have a lot of pacience.


----------



## dwise1 (Aug 2, 2012)

What a masterpiece, absolutely stunning. You are by far a master knitter. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful. This is on my to-do list. The pattern is in a book that is out of print I think.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

impressive and unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I can't even imagine how long that took to make.
It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW. Breathtaking, so beautiful!


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh WOW!!! I am in awe of your patience and beautiful stitches. You must be very proud.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly lovely!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

all I can say over and over again is wow


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have never seen anything more beautiful! I'd love that...


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Just fabulous, wish I could do this, thanks or he pst and god bless. Roshni from India


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have never seen anything more beautiful! I'd love that...


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning! What a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well let's see fellow knitters.....is there some kind of award for knitting the most beautiful knitted article EVER!!!!! A knitting Oscar-Academy Award?
> Blue Ribbon? Nobel Knitting Award? Oh my gosh, there's just gotta be something out there in our great, big world to signify this tablecloth the MOST magnificent piece of knitting EVER in the history of our (or any other) world. Is there a Knitting Hall of Fame? SOMETHING!!!!! Someone, somewhere has to award this lady....she most greatly deserves it!


Oscar, for sure! Thanks for letting us see this treasure. I am amazed at your perserverance, skill, and technique. This is so very, very special.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is amazing. I bet it looks wonderful on your table.


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to see you posting again Dreamweaver! Wishing you well. Marylyn


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!! I'm speechless.......


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!! Cannot imagine following that pattern.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I too am stunned and so impressed with your amazing work.
> How long did you work on this?
> I finally just now was able to shut my mouth


Same goes for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


WOW is all I can say seeing that beauty.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, beautiful, and you must have a lot of patience.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

a work of art.. amazing.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

That is so beautiful!! Fantastic Job!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

What an undertaking - I can't even imagine. A true work of art.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

This is just stunning -- simply stunning. I am hopeful that it will become a treasured family heirloom. Debi


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

what an achievement!! Definitely an heirloom!!!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

That is amazing! Wonderful job.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

What a beautiful rendition of an amazing pattern! You did an astonishing job in an impressively short time. You must knit a lot daily. Was the pattern easy to follow? Did you have to fix errors much or not at all?
Thank you for sharing this beautiful creation of yours, to inspire us to tackle similar projects too. 
I am soooo impressed by the beauty of your work!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! :thumbup: What a wonderful job you did making this!!!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Urith said:


> Same goes for me! :thumbup:


what is this beauty called?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh so beautiful. I do hope that you will use it and enjoy it, and not store it away unused....be proud - be VERY proud of your work.


----------



## Benmac25 (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW its to good to use as a table cloth well done that takes great patience


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Stunning work! Such an amazing work of art! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

How beautiful; excellent work. I want to look through the posts now to see if you've provided us with a way to get the pattern.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> How beautiful; excellent work. I want to look through the posts now to see if you've provided us with a way to get the pattern.


I found a translation of his patterns in a book on Amazon but it was almost $40. I have some similar patterns that I bought years ago but the charts have some symbols I haven't been able to figure out even though there are some explanations.


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

It's just gorgeous ! What a wonderful work !


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations on a fabulous work of art! Thank you for sharing your masterpiece. Herbert Neibling has some amazing patterns, doesn't he?


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What can I possibly say to commend you on this spectacular masterpiece? All I can say is THANK YOU for posting and allowing us to see your inspiring work.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto



ClaireR said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. WOW!!


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

This is absolutely breathtaking, as I am sure many others have said. 

I take my hat off to you.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow!

Hazel


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your tablecloth is beautiful


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

My goodness, I cannot imagine how you had the patience to make such a thing. It is beautiful and bravo to you!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Truly, truly, awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! I am also at a loss for words to describe that masterpiece! I would never attempt something so intricate; would take me the rest of my life!!!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Incredible!!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

mkjfrj said:


> How beautiful; excellent work. I want to look through the posts now to see if you've provided us with a way to get the pattern.


Here's the translated book:
http://www.amazon.com/Knitted-Niebling-Translation-Gestrickte-Spitzendecken/dp/1891656872


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Simply beautiful work!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! it's so beautiful!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

That is amazing. Beautiful work


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

WOW!!! What a great job you did . This is absolutely stunning .An heirloom for sure .


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Slidell it is breathtakingly beautiful.

I am in awe of your beautiful work.

Thanks for sharing photo.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll try to answer some of the questions but first I want to thank everyone for their compliments. They actually brought tears to my eyes, ty ty ty. I used 14 balls of size 10 Cebelia Thread, size 2 needle. I believe I bought the patterns on ebay or AmazonThe pattern is a reprint. It is Kunststrick-Decken entworfen von Herbert Nieblin Beyer-Band 454. It is in German but the patterns are charted. No I don't speak German but I was able to find out what the symbols were and just started there. There are 312 rows. I loose my place when trying to knit from a large chart so I wrote out the entire pattern (39 pages). If you have any questions please feel free to message me. Thanks again for all the compliments.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow - beautiful work and putting it on that bedding color just magnifies the wonderful job that you have done.

Shelia
NC


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning! It must have taken awhile I am so impressed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Brain56, I'm not sure the Dagmar pattern is in that book. We do know it was in Kunststrick Decken Beyer-Band 454, (Art knit tablecloths, Beyer Volume 454) which Amazon lists but is out of print. It's an orange book. It is also out of print in Germany, but it looks like they (Buch Verlag für die Frau) may be working on another reprinting. I have Kunststricken Bände 408/760 , which is sort of a magenta cover. I was disappointed that several of the pictures included did not have the patterns. However, this reprint does have some beautiful patterns written in symbols and probably enough to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I am in awe of your talent and patience.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

That is so beautiful! I'm in awe of the talent that must have taken. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

This is AWESOME!!! Absolutely gorgeous. A treasure. I salute you for your beautiful work. Thank you for posting this photo.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I read your reply of making 312 rows or something like that. It does'nt look like rows. It looks like it would be crocheted or maybe knitted in the round??? amazing!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Absolutely exquisite and utterly breathtaking!!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

OMG! This is exquisite! Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Really beautiful


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous.
Admire your ability to do such a big project on such little needles.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Absolutely astonishing that you could work the pattern out to your own understanding and your determination to carry it through to the end. You are to be admired. Thank you for showing us. 

PS: I'm not sure if this question has been asked before, but how long did it take to complete such a beautiful work of art.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


WOW! WOW! WOW! Stunning!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

whitelawcs said:


> Brain56, I'm not sure the Dagmar pattern is in that book. We do know it was in Kunststrick Decken Beyer-Band 454, (Art knit tablecloths, Beyer Volume 454) which Amazon lists but is out of print. It's an orange book. It is also out of print in Germany, but it looks like they (Buch Verlag für die Frau) may be working on another reprinting. I have Kunststricken Bände 408/760 , which is sort of a magenta cover. I was disappointed that several of the pictures included did not have the patterns. However, this reprint does have some beautiful patterns written in symbols and probably enough to keep me busy for a while.


Try this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kunststrickdecken-entworfen-von-Herbert-Niebling/dp/3897982838


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

rasputin said:


> I read your reply of making 312 rows or something like that. It does'nt look like rows. It looks like it would be crocheted or maybe knitted in the round??? amazing!


Yes it is knitted in the round. I just consider each round a row.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Try this one:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kunststrickdecken-entworfen-von-Herbert-Niebling/dp/3897982838


Yes, that's the right one, but on four different sites it is unavailable. I'm hoping it gets reprinted.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing job!


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

This is eye popping. I can't even imagine attempting this.
I would also love to now how long it took you to knit this.
You truly are a master knitter.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Breathtaking!!! What an heirloom.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

OH my how beautiful. Don't you just love working with Cebelia thread?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


This will be a wonderful family heirloom for sure! Please tell me how you joined the new balls of yarn so invisibly. I need to know how to do that. How long did you work on it? Also, what kind of needles did you use?


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

mzmom1 said:


> This will be a wonderful family heirloom for sure! Please tell me how you joined the new balls of yarn so invisibly. I need to know how to do that. How long did you work on it? Also, what kind of needles did you use?


It took 4 months to knit it. But I knit hours and hours just about everyday. I have addi turbo needles. When I reached the end of a ball I would join the new thread in an area that had the most knit stitches or better yet on the knit rows. I would loop the new thread around the old and start knitting securing its tail as I knit. (K the next stitch in front of the tail, then knit the next stitch in back of the tail just make sure not to pull the tail to the front. Do both for several stitches). Then on the next row as I get to the tail of the old threat I start weaving in the old tail from the end of the tail to where I started the new thread. When I startch I try to see if any tips are showing, if so I just tuck them under then let it dry. Makes since?


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Truly amazing! Beautiful work!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> It took 4 months to knit it. But I knit hours and hours just about everyday. I have addi turbo needles. When I reached the end of a ball I would join the new thread in an area that had the most knit stitches or better yet on the knit rows. I would loop the new thread around the old and start knitting securing its tail as I knit. (K the next stitch in front of the tail, then knit the next stitch in back of the tail just make sure not to pull the tail to the front. Do both for several stitches). Then on the next row as I get to the tail of the old threat I start weaving in the old tail from the end of the tail to where I started the new thread. When I startch I try to see if any tips are showing, if so I just tuck them under then let it dry. Makes since?


it's quite round, what length did you use?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Urith said:


> it's quite round, what length did you use?


needles


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes it does make sense. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is just unbelievably gorgeous!!!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is simply a work of art!!!


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Omg that is incredible! Honestly beautiful! How long did that take you to do?


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

beautiful, beautiful!!!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

This is so so beautiful, amazing


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Wowie wowie wowsa! Fantastic!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunning and beautiful!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Incredible! It's an absolutely marvelous work of art! You have my complete admiration!


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow! Just wow. It is stunning!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

absolutely stunning. Takes my breath away.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful work, you should be proud.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

What a beautiful work of art. You are truly a very talented woman. This must have taken you a long time to create.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Annie85 (Sep 22, 2013)

Where can I get the pattern...I am new, I think the knitted tablecloth is beautiful......I will try and make this....thanks Sharon


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Simply exquisite.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, you are so talented.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

MAGNIFICENT!!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

oh my that is just so beutiful


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

I have absolutely no words.....your are so very talented! What a masterpiece!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Outstanding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is a heirloom, gorgeous. Beautiful work


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I too am stunned and so impressed with your amazing work.
> How long did you work on this?
> I finally just now was able to shut my mouth


Cannot say it better. Magnifique.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW AND WOW!!! What an amazing job you did...it is absolutely stunning. An heirloom for sure. HUGS...GG


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Words fail! I bow to you. What an amazing piece.


Hi Dreamweaver...SOOOOOO good to see you here!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Unbelievable! Such a beautiful job!


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

That is absolutly beautiful.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

I think like all the others with their positive statements. Outstanding piece of craftwomenship.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Out of the ball park and my league for sure! Beautiful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW, WOW, WOW!! Such lovely work. Amazing!!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Stunning work, I love it


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Stunning work, I love it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sure 19 pages on that all the superlatives have been used up. This is however a very fine piece, beautifully executed.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Annie 85 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi, I am Annie......your work is just beautiful..I would love to know where to find the pattern...How long did it take to make? I have knitted doilies but nothing this large in the way of a table cloth....I just love it and would be so proud if I could accomplish one for my self..........i do not give up easily...I am not a quitter...lol...............Annie in Atlanta


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Woolyne (Dec 20, 2012)

OMG. The most beautiful tablecloth I have ever seen. Congratulations!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


Oh my goodness! That is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## sgeitz (Sep 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. What patience. Sue


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

Breathtakingly Beautiful!!! What a Treasure!!!


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow!!!! and I thought my knitting was ok, that is unbelievable, good on you ,it is sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantabulous!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! Good job!!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! I have his book but haven't attempted anything yet. Yours is such an exquisite work of art, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't have words to describe this work, so will just have to settle with amazing, stunning!


----------



## aloham58 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gasp! That is simply stunning. What a beautiful piece! It's the type of thing I'd love to make, but don't think I could ever. Congratulations!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So beautiful! Great work!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

aloham58 said:


> Gasp! That is simply stunning. What a beautiful piece! It's the type of thing I'd love to make, but don't think I could ever. Congratulations!


Like your avatar! Plumerias are so beautiful. Remember how I oohed & awed over them when I was in Hawaii.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning !!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

That tablecloth is just exquisite. Really good job.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

How beautiful, I just did my first Niebling called 
Frosted Fern. Very popular and free online.
I'm now on my second.
These things are fun to knit and addictive.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

omg wow and I love it Happy knitting Linda


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Your knitting table cloth is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

It is so beautiful and perfect. How long did it take to be finished? It's really amazing. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Kakuti said:


> It is so beautiful and perfect. How long did it take to be finished? It's really amazing. Thank you very much for sharing.


On page 2 of this thread, Slidell said it took her 4 months! It is an amazing piece of work!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


Woe to anyone who spills grape juice on it.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

This is a record that so many people appreciated your work for so long time. There are 21 pages of comments here!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Oh, my word. Never in a hundred years will I ever make something this delicate. * Beautiful!*


I agree! It would TAKE me 100 years to make something like that.... absolutely gorgeous!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Slidell411 said:


> This is Dagmar, a pattern by Herbert Neibling. Knit with size 2 needle and 14 balls of Cebelia thread. It is on a queen size bed. ( think I got the right picture).


Great! Looks like real foliage!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

That is the quality of things my grandmother used to make.


----------



## PiperK51 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I would love to buy one.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Gorgeous table cloth.


----------

